# 2013 Haynie 25 Magnum



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum with a Mercury 250 Pro XS and Coastline Trailer
Asking: $44,995

This boat also has the following accessories:
10' Blade Power Pole
Stereo with Speakers
Lowrance HDS 12 GPS
Lenco Trim Tabs
36v Minn Kota I-Pilot Trolling Motor
10" Hydraulic Jackplate
Raw Water Washdown

As always trade-ins are welcome and financing is available. For more information call Russell or Chris at 361-994-0317.


----------

